# Questions about canned meats & beans : Food storage



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So I am in the very early stages of putting together some long term food storage. Keeping in mind that I would have to be starving and VERY near death before I would eat seafood (I would eat a cat before I would eat tuna), what kind of canned meats do you recommend? What kind of actual shelf life can I expect from canned meats? How about canned beans? I know packaged beans have a long shelf life, but canned beans are ready to eat and don't need water to prepare. What other canned protein based foods do you buy? And just FYI, other than a couple local grocery stores my only other option is Walmart. Thanks.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sentry you may can all kinds of meats and they will last decades. Funny you should ask this as I just posted something on this today.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/how-long-will-canned-foods-last-12703/

The first thing you'll need is a good pressure canner. Few will argue that this one is one of the best on the market.
http://www.amazon.com/All-American-...8026&sr=1-1&keywords=american+pressure+canner

Once you get one you can can beef, chicken, Turkey, pork, veggies, what ever. There are few things you can't can. I have been canning now for a few months. The great thing about canning is you can store food for so long and it tastes the same as the day it was canned pretty much.

Walmart has everything you need. I highly recommend that pressure canner. I've had mine 7 years and it's damn near bullet proof.

Enjoy sir, you just opened a whole new side to prepping. In my mind a good canner should be right after a good weapon.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have DAK Hams, bacon flavored "SP @M" and Corned Beef that says "best before 2008" and there isn't anything wrong with any of them. 

I am thinking ten years easy, without any worry.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

I purchased case of DAK hams, too. Campingsurvival.com has them for $3.79 each one-pound sealed can and they will last well past 5 years on the shelf according to the maker. IT's ham, too, not SPAM (although I like SPAM ok).

rome


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

In my situation and as perhaps in most, I will not have refrigeration, nor water or butane stove fuel to waste on prolonged cooking, so I'm storing protein powder, nuts in large containers, canned chicken, sardines/tuna (sorry Sentry), canned pasta, canned fruits, soups... canned beans will last several years at least as will most of the canned meats..you can buy many of these on Amazon.com by the case...I've bought several cases of lima beans for example, at about $1 a can, a good price..
DB

ps...whew! It's more fun to write about THIS stuff than religion or politics!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I just canned two cases of salmon. When I put it on the shelf I found a jar of salmon from 1992. It looks in good shape and I plan to eat it soon. I opened a jar of pickles from four years ago to put on a burger, they were great. I know you don't like fish but I have eaten canned caribou, moose, beef, and some of my corned moose and caribou that I canned years before. I always check for a good seal and inspect the inside of the lid or can for possible leaks. Learn how to can and follow the rules. Every now and again one of my jars will develop a leak but I find as many commercial cans that have gone bad. Canning is something I truly enjoy, I hope you do as well. 

I learned how to can from my parents and grandparents. I cherish these family memories. To me canning is more than just a survival skill.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Caribou said:


> I just canned two cases of salmon. When I put it on the shelf I found a jar of salmon from 1992. It looks in good shape and I plan to eat it soon. I opened a jar of pickles from four years ago to put on a burger, they were great. I know you don't like fish but I have eaten canned caribou, moose, beef, and some of my corned moose and caribou that I canned years before. I always check for a good seal and inspect the inside of the lid or can for possible leaks. Learn how to can and follow the rules. Every now and again one of my jars will develop a leak but I find as many commercial cans that have gone bad. Canning is something I truly enjoy, I hope you do as well.
> 
> I learned how to can from my parents and grandparents. I cherish these family memories. To me canning is more than just a survival skill.


On this topic, I just left a site telling readers to NOT BWB can green beans. And most home canned vegetables and canned goods last about 2 years.

I just last week found green beans BWB by me in 1992--they were delicious.
Who are these idiots giving this advice??
Geeze.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

After twenty years I couldn't wait any longer. It turned out to be smoked salmon. I dug out some crackers and it went down real easy. 

JayJay, I have always heard that as long as the seal is good the food is edible. You and I opening our own product after twenty years, yours a vegetable and mine a protein, goes a long way towards confirming this. 

Cans, particularly those containing acidic foods, can rust through from the inside. This is one of the reasons I went to glass instead of metal. Also the jars are reusable. I tried the Tattler reusable lids about twenty-five years ago with good results. I recently found out that they are still available and I have picked up a few more dozen. This should be the way to process acidic foods as the Tattler are nonreactive to the acid.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

JayJay said:


> On this topic, I just left a site telling readers to NOT BWB can green beans. And most home canned vegetables and canned goods last about 2 years.
> 
> I just last week found green beans BWB by me in 1992--they were delicious.
> Who are these idiots giving this advice??
> Geeze.


Years and years ago I canned green beans BWB and we were fine as well. However, today's soil is no longer what it used to be (lots of good bacteria). Bad bacteria abounds and botulism is prolific. Therefore, pressure canning non acid fruits and vegetables and all meats and seafoods are the only safely canning recommended. My grandmother, long passed, used to can meats in a big copper, oval kettle outside in 1/2 gallon jars. Don't you know my mom can't remember the details other than it was delicious. She was one of 17 children. Botulism is deadly and you can't see it or smell it.

db2469 - I started my preps with the usual rice, beans and wheat with some canned goods. One day it occurred to me there may be no water (or precious little) heat or electricity. So I started learning to can and can ready made meals as well. All of which could be eaten cold if necessary. Being a granny that had never canned any thing but dill pickles, jam or tomatoes I was in for a real learning experience. The first time I used the pressure canner I was so scared I wouldn't let any of us even walk near it. I started 3 years ago and haven't regretted it one bit. I understand home canned has a way longer shelf life then commercial canned.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

We have an old "Aristrocratic Burpee Pressure Cooker" and can fit five, 1 quart jars into it. We prefer the pressure cooker for the same reasons mentioned above. We believe it does a better job at sanitizing everything. We have canned this way for almost 30 years, now, with never an issue. As stated, as long as the top is concave indicating a good seal the contents will be fine regardless of their age. And, with canning, no power is not an issue. 

A quick funny story: We purchased our 1888 home from the family that built it and we bought the house 30 years ago with most of the contents from the turn of the century. It was/is quite a story in itself but fate shined upon my wife and I and our two children. It took us about 2 months to clean everything out as we had to examine everything to make sure of what we had. We ended up cleaning out the basement pantry and root celler. There had to be 100+ canned items in that cellar. We were tempted to open and try some of their canning but, truthfully, very little of what we found looked " normal". My kids said a lot of it looked like brains. So, we decided not to take a chance. WE dug a big hole in the back yard, opened every one of the jars and poured the contents into the hole, saving the beautiful jars (many a deep violet or blue). To this day I have a hard time growing grass in that area for some reason! LOL

Rome


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

JayJay said:


> On this topic, I just left a site telling readers to NOT BWB can green beans. And most home canned vegetables and canned goods last about 2 years.
> 
> I just last week found green beans BWB by me in 1992--they were delicious.
> Who are these idiots giving this advice??
> Geeze.


You may HWB if you wish. Me, I pressure can them.

My mom made jelly and parafined the top of it instead of lids (and re-used the parafin.

My point-

Eat what you want, but please don't reccommmend possibly unsafe food storage answers to noobs.

And if you have ever had true 'potted meat' or lutefisk, then we can debate it


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

db2469 said:


> In my situation and as perhaps in most, I will not have refrigeration, nor water or butane stove fuel to waste on prolonged cooking, so I'm storing protein powder, nuts in large containers, canned chicken, sardines/tuna (sorry Sentry), canned pasta, canned fruits, soups... canned beans will last several years at least as will most of the canned meats..you can buy many of these on Amazon.com by the case...I've bought several cases of lima beans for example, at about $1 a can, a good price..
> DB
> 
> ps...whew! It's more fun to write about THIS stuff than religion or politics!


Our goal is to *be able* to live without a refridgerator or freezer. *Be able to* are the key words. It would take us about 3 days to can everything in our freezer (fruit to jam/jelly, meat and veggies). We do canover wood fire and or propane to 'stay ready'. The only 'victim' to our freezer dying is bread.


----------



## Saiga308 (Aug 15, 2012)

For an awesome shorter term solution, research biltong. We keep a generous supply around the house and if the lights go out for an extended period of time, I keep the necessary supplies on hand to turn the meat in our freezer into biltong so it will not go to waste.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Riverdale said:


> And if you have ever had true 'potted meat' or lutefisk, then we can debate it


Oh gag....yuck yuck yuck yucky.

Those are only for those days when your nose is so congested you can't smell or taste ANYTHING.

*Dogs* won't eat lutefisk!!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I am 100% clueless about canning. Could some one put words to BWB and HWB, please?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

HWB Hot Water Bath

BWB Boiling Water Bath


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

thank you berry much!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Non-pressure canners are usually pretty easy to find and inexpensive. The pressure kind are the ones that cost so much.

But it is sometimes what you need, as the pressure ones let you run a much higher temperature (since steam boils at a higher temp under higher pressure) to kill the bad stuff when canning certain foods.

I was looking at an old 50 gallon electric water heater last night. I think I can cut it shorter and reinforce it to make a pressure canner out of it. 
I would use 16 pound automotive radiator caps as my "pop" valves.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Non-pressure canners are usually pretty easy to find and inexpensive. The pressure kind are the ones that cost so much.
> 
> But it is sometimes what you need, as the pressure ones let you run a much higher temperature (since steam boils at a higher temp under higher pressure) to kill the bad stuff when canning certain foods.
> 
> ...


LincTex, would very much like to see your progress on this. We have a couple of waterheaters that Thumper gutted(i.e. keep the inside) and would love to be able to can more at once than a regular canner will let me do. Please take pictures when you get started.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> LincTex, would very much like to see your progress on this. We have a couple of water heaters and would love to be able to can more at once than a regular canner will let me do. Please take pictures when you get started.


I sure will, though it may become a winter project... if we make it to winter OK, that is.

I have one 50 gallon, it looks like it might hold 12 quart jars at once, but I have to do some measuring first. I do know both elements will need to be moved down as far as possible.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Speaking of canners and canning, wasn't there a link on here somewhere where a guy was canning with an outside stove made of bricks? Or did I see it somewhere else. Can't imagine where that would be but was looking around last few days and can;t find what I am looking for here. Wanted to show it to Thumper just in case we ran out of propane. Or to use instead of the propane. We just have a 100# tank and would like to use different method to save it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't access photobucket from here, so will just upload the "concept".

1 - Move heater element as low as possible
2 - keep top as pressure dome
3- make two flanges from flat steel with 5/16" holes every 2"-3" to bolt top and bottom together. An air or electric impact wrench would work great for this!
4- Gasket between flanges - old tractor inner tube rubber?
5- pressure pops on top - 16 lbs radiator caps!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Speaking of canners and canning, wasn't there a link on here somewhere where a guy was canning with an outside stove made of bricks? We just have a 100# tank and would like to use different method to save it.


OH, I agree totally. Propane is better used for direct cooking. I will make changes to adapt it to be wood fired.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Has any one tried using one of these on a camp fire or other source of heat? In the event there is no electricity or gas heat how would one go about using one of these. They had to have done it some how back in the day.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Has any one tried using one of these on a camp fire or other source of heat? They had to have done it some how back in the day.


You can do HWB or BWB over an open fire easily, since there is no pressure involved. Just bring the water to a boil, and keep the water boiling for the specified time.

Using a pressure canner over a wood fire is best done when you can control the draft of the fire, like on a real wood cook stove or similar. It will be *very* important to control your fire, so I wouldn't suggest someone try it over a "campfire" unless you are a very patient person and can sit there and watch the whole set-up very very closely and make adjustments as needed.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Pressure canners & canning supplies should be on clearance this time of year. Not only is pressure canning safer but the pressure cooker can be used to significantly decrease the cook time of foods, saving time & fuel. :2thumb:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

*ty*

Thank you for the info


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> So I am in the very early stages of putting together some long term food storage. Keeping in mind that I would have to be starving and VERY near death before I would eat seafood (I would eat a cat before I would eat tuna), what kind of canned meats do you recommend? What kind of actual shelf life can I expect from canned meats? How about canned beans? I know packaged beans have a long shelf life, but canned beans are ready to eat and don't need water to prepare. What other canned protein based foods do you buy? And just FYI, other than a couple local grocery stores my only other option is Walmart. Thanks.


I've bought one pound hams from Wal-Mart along with canned chicken. I plan on using the canned chicken to make hamburger helper spaghetti, chili, and a chicken casserole. We also have a lot of Dinty Moore Beef Stew and canned baked beans.


----------

